# Human Pride, Divine Pride



## Astroboy (Feb 23, 2008)

*Human Pride, Divine Pride*


"   My human pride feels that I can do everything. My divine pride, the pride that has surrendered itself to the Will of God, knows that I can do everything only when I am inspired, guided, and helped by the Supreme.    
My human pride wants the world to understand me, my love, my help and sacrifice. My divine pride, which is the feeling of oneness with all in God, does not wish the world to understand my selfless activities. It feels that if God understands me, knows my motives, then there can be no greater reward."

From Human Pride Divine Pride by Sri Chinmoy at Sri Chinmoy Library


----------



## Astroboy (Feb 23, 2008)

The mind is unhappy    
Because it cannot escape 
The frequent attacks of merciless pride. 
The heart is happy  
Because it is incapable  
Of any kind of pride.


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 1, 2008)

*ਮੇਰੀ **ਮੇਰੀ **ਕਰਤੇ **ਜਨਮੁ **ਗਇਓ **॥ 
मेरी मेरी करते जनमु गइओ ॥ 
Mėrī mėrī karṯė janam ga&shy;i&shy;o. 
His life wastes away as he cries out, "Mine, mine! *

*ਸਾਇਰੁ **ਸੋਖਿ **ਭੁਜੰ **ਬਲਇਓ **॥੧॥ **ਰਹਾਉ **॥ 
साइरु सोखि भुजं बलइओ ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Sā&shy;ir sokẖ bẖujaŉ bali&shy;o. ||1|| rahā&shy;o. 
The pool of his power has dried up. ||1||Pause|| 
**ਸੂਕੇ **ਸਰਵਰਿ **ਪਾਲਿ **ਬੰਧਾਵੈ **ਲੂਣੈ **ਖੇਤਿ **ਹਥ **ਵਾਰਿ **ਕਰੈ **॥ 
सूके सरवरि पालि बंधावै लूणै खेति हथ वारि करै ॥ 
Sūkė sarvar pāl banḏẖāvai lūṇai kẖėṯ hath vār karai. 
He makes a dam around the dried-up pool, and with his hands, he makes a fence around the harvested field. 
**ਆਇਓ **ਚੋਰੁ **ਤੁਰੰਤਹ **ਲੇ **ਗਇਓ **ਮੇਰੀ **ਰਾਖਤ **ਮੁਗਧੁ **ਫਿਰੈ **॥੨॥ 
आइओ चोरु तुरंतह ले गइओ मेरी राखत मुगधु फिरै ॥२॥ 
Ā&shy;i&shy;o cẖor ṯuranṯah lė ga&shy;i&shy;o mėrī rākẖaṯ mugaḏẖ firai. ||2|| 
When the thief of Death comes, he quickly carries away what the fool had tried to preserve as his own. ||2|| 
**ਚਰਨ **ਸੀਸੁ **ਕਰ **ਕੰਪਨ **ਲਾਗੇ **ਨੈਨੀ **ਨੀਰੁ **ਅਸਾਰ **ਬਹੈ **॥ 
चरन सीसु कर क्मपन लागे नैनी नीरु असार बहै ॥ 
Cẖaran sīs kar kampan lāgė nainī nīr asār bahai. 
His feet and head and hands begin to tremble, and the tears flow copiously from his eyes. 
**ਜਿਹਵਾ **ਬਚਨੁ **ਸੁਧੁ **ਨਹੀ **ਨਿਕਸੈ **ਤਬ **ਰੇ **ਧਰਮ **ਕੀ **ਆਸ **ਕਰੈ **॥੩॥ 
जिहवा बचनु सुधु नही निकसै तब रे धरम की आस करै ॥३॥ 
Jihvā bacẖan suḏẖ nahī niksai ṯab rė ḏẖaram kī ās karai. ||3|| 
His tongue has not spoken the correct words, but now, he hopes to practice religion! ||3|| 
**ਹਰਿ **ਜੀਉ **ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾ **ਕਰੈ **ਲਿਵ **ਲਾਵੈ **ਲਾਹਾ **ਹਰਿ **ਹਰਿ **ਨਾਮੁ **ਲੀਓ **॥ 
हरि जीउ क्रिपा करै लिव लावै लाहा हरि हरि नामु लीओ ॥ 
Har jī&shy;o kirpā karai liv lāvai lāhā har har nām lī&shy;o. 
If the Dear Lord shows His Mercy, one enshrines love for Him, and obtains the Profit of the Lord's Name. 
**ਗੁਰ **ਪਰਸਾਦੀ **ਹਰਿ **ਧਨੁ **ਪਾਇਓ **ਅੰਤੇ **ਚਲਦਿਆ **ਨਾਲਿ **ਚਲਿਓ **॥੪॥ 
गुर परसादी हरि धनु पाइओ अंते चलदिआ नालि चलिओ ॥४॥ 
Gur parsādī har ḏẖan pā&shy;i&shy;o anṯė cẖalḏi&shy;ā nāl cẖali&shy;o. ||4|| 
By Guru's Grace, he receives the wealth of the Lord's Name, which alone shall go with him, when he departs in the end. ||4|| 
**ਕਹਤ **ਕਬੀਰ **ਸੁਨਹੁ **ਰੇ **ਸੰਤਹੁ **ਅਨੁ **ਧਨੁ **ਕਛੂਐ **ਲੈ **ਨ **ਗਇਓ **॥ 
कहत कबीर सुनहु रे संतहु अनु धनु कछूऐ लै न गइओ ॥ 
Kahaṯ Kabīr sunhu rė sanṯahu an ḏẖan kacẖẖū&shy;ai lai na ga&shy;i&shy;o. 
Says Kabeer, listen, O Saints - he shall not take any other wealth with him. 
**ਆਈ **ਤਲਬ **ਗੋਪਾਲ **ਰਾਇ **ਕੀ **ਮਾਇਆ **ਮੰਦਰ **ਛੋਡਿ **ਚਲਿਓ **॥੫॥੨॥੧੫॥ 
आई तलब गोपाल राइ की माइआ मंदर छोडि चलिओ ॥५॥२॥१५॥ 
Ā&shy;ī ṯalab gopāl rā&shy;ė kī mā&shy;i&shy;ā manḏar cẖẖod cẖali&shy;o. ||5||2||15|| 
When the summons comes from the King, the Lord of the Universe, the mortal departs, leaving behind his wealth and mansions. ||5||2||15||*


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 1, 2008)

*ਗਉੜੀ **ਬੈਰਾਗਣਿ **ਮਹਲਾ **੧ **॥
गउड़ी बैरागणि महला १ ॥
Ga&shy;oṛī bairāgaṇ mehlā 1.
Gauree Bairaagan, First Mehl:*
*ਹਰਣੀ **ਹੋਵਾ **ਬਨਿ **ਬਸਾ **ਕੰਦ **ਮੂਲ **ਚੁਣਿ **ਖਾਉ **॥
हरणी होवा बनि बसा कंद मूल चुणि खाउ ॥
Harṇī hovā ban basā kanḏ mūl cẖuṇ kẖā&shy;o.
What if I were to become a deer, and live in the forest, picking and eating fruits and roots -*
*ਗੁਰ **ਪਰਸਾਦੀ **ਮੇਰਾ **ਸਹੁ **ਮਿਲੈ **ਵਾਰਿ **ਵਾਰਿ **ਹਉ **ਜਾਉ **ਜੀਉ **॥੧॥
गुर परसादी मेरा सहु मिलै वारि वारि हउ जाउ जीउ ॥१॥
Gur parsādī mėrā saho milai vār vār ha&shy;o jā&shy;o jī&shy;o. ||1||
by Guru's Grace, I am a sacrifice to my Master. Again and again, I am a sacrifice, a sacrifice. ||1||*
*ਮੈ **ਬਨਜਾਰਨਿ **ਰਾਮ **ਕੀ **॥
मै बनजारनि राम की ॥
Mai banjāran rām kī.
I am the shop-keeper of the Lord.*
*ਤੇਰਾ **ਨਾਮੁ **ਵਖਰੁ **ਵਾਪਾਰੁ **ਜੀ **॥੧॥ **ਰਹਾਉ **॥
तेरा नामु वखरु वापारु जी ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥
Ŧėrā nām vakẖar vāpār jī. ||1|| rahā&shy;o.
Your Name is my merchandise and trade. ||1||Pause||*
*ਕੋਕਿਲ **ਹੋਵਾ **ਅੰਬਿ **ਬਸਾ **ਸਹਜਿ **ਸਬਦ **ਬੀਚਾਰੁ **॥
कोकिल होवा अ्मबि बसा सहजि सबद बीचारु ॥
Kokil hovā amb basā sahj sabaḏ bīcẖār.
If I were to become a cuckoo, living in a mango tree, I would still contemplate the Word of the Shabad.*
*ਸਹਜਿ **ਸੁਭਾਇ **ਮੇਰਾ **ਸਹੁ **ਮਿਲੈ **ਦਰਸਨਿ **ਰੂਪਿ **ਅਪਾਰੁ **॥੨॥
सहजि सुभाइ मेरा सहु मिलै दरसनि रूपि अपारु ॥२॥
Sahj subẖā&shy;ė mėrā saho milai ḏarsan rūp apār. ||2||
I would still meet my Lord and Master, with intuitive ease; the Darshan, the Blessed Vision of His Form, is incomparably beautiful. ||2||*
*ਮਛੁਲੀ **ਹੋਵਾ **ਜਲਿ **ਬਸਾ **ਜੀਅ **ਜੰਤ **ਸਭਿ **ਸਾਰਿ **॥
मछुली होवा जलि बसा जीअ जंत सभि सारि ॥
Macẖẖulī hovā jal basā jī&shy;a janṯ sabẖ sār.
If I were to become a fish, living in the water, I would still remember the Lord, who watches over all beings and creatures.*
*ਉਰਵਾਰਿ **ਪਾਰਿ **ਮੇਰਾ **ਸਹੁ **ਵਸੈ **ਹਉ **ਮਿਲਉਗੀ **ਬਾਹ **ਪਸਾਰਿ **॥੩॥
उरवारि पारि मेरा सहु वसै हउ मिलउगी बाह पसारि ॥३॥
Urvār pār mėrā saho vasai ha&shy;o mila&shy;ugī bāh pasār. ||3||
My Husband Lord dwells on this shore, and on the shore beyond; I would still meet Him, and hug Him close in my embrace. ||3||*
*ਨਾਗਨਿ **ਹੋਵਾ **ਧਰ **ਵਸਾ **ਸਬਦੁ **ਵਸੈ **ਭਉ **ਜਾਇ **॥
नागनि होवा धर वसा सबदु वसै भउ जाइ ॥
Nāgan hovā ḏẖar vasā sabaḏ vasai bẖa&shy;o jā&shy;ė.
If I were to become a snake, living in the ground, the Shabad would still dwell in my mind, and my fears would be dispelled.*
*ਨਾਨਕ **ਸਦਾ **ਸੋਹਾਗਣੀ **ਜਿਨ **ਜੋਤੀ **ਜੋਤਿ **ਸਮਾਇ **॥੪॥੨॥੧੯॥
नानक सदा सोहागणी जिन जोती जोति समाइ ॥४॥२॥१९॥
Nānak saḏā sohāgaṇī jin joṯī joṯ samā&shy;ė. ||4||2||19||
O Nanak, they are forever the happy soul-brides, whose light merges into His Light. ||4||2||19||*


----------



## carolineislands (Apr 3, 2008)

Psalms 34
1  I will bless the LORD at all times: his praise shall continually be in my mouth.
2  _My soul shall make her boast in the LORD_: the humble shall hear thereof, and be glad.
3  O magnify the LORD with me, and let us exalt his name together.
4  I sought the LORD, and he heard me, and delivered me from all my fears.
5  They looked unto him, and were lightened: and their faces were not ashamed.
6  This poor man cried, and the LORD heard him, and saved him out of all his troubles.
7  The angel of the LORD encampeth round about them that fear him, and delivereth them.
8  O taste and see that the LORD is good: blessed is the man that trusteth in him.


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 3, 2008)

YouTube - One's light merges with the Supreme Light, & becomes perfect


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 3, 2008)

YouTube - Birha Birha by bhai Harjinder Singh
YouTube - Bhai Harjinder Singh: How Can The Fish Live Without Water?


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 10, 2008)

My human pride drinks the hot water of life . . . 
sufferings, struggles and doubts without a spoon. 
The result is that my tongue gets badly burnt. 
My divine pride drinks the same hot water, 
nay, infinitely more in quantity, but it uses a spoon to drink with. 
So I suffer not. 
And this spoon is the Spoon of Liberation,
freed from the shackles of ignorance. 

My human pride is afraid of saying and ashamed of doing many things.
My divine pride is not afraid of saying anything 
and not ashamed of doing anything,
for it knows that God is at once the Doer and the action. 
Whom am I to be afraid of? 
What am I to be ashamed of? 

My human pride crushes humanity with man-acquired power.
My divine pride liberates humanity with God-given Power. 

When I say that God is mine and I can use Him at my sweet Will,
I harbour my human pride. 
But when I say that I am God's, and my very existence is at His behest
and at His Feet, I cherish Divine pride. 

To my human pride, the material world says,
"We shall either succeed or we shall fail and perish." 
To my divine pride, the spiritual world says, 
"Together shall we endeavour, together shall we succeed."

My Human Pride and my Pride Divine &mdash; Poet Seers


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 11, 2008)

*Source: <.Gupt Abhiyaas.>: THIS WEBSITE IS UPDATED EVERY MONDAY*

*Why do we further our Education?*

Most of the time we further our studies is due to the fact, we want our Children to be happy in the near future, we don’t want them to struggle in any way, we have large Houses we need good income to help pay the instalment. We always think about the future, we want to stay content and happy through Money, this will resolve all our worldly affairs. Some study so that people do not call them illiterate. Some study thinking life will become easier through a high position. Some study because; they are forced to by their worldly Parents. Some study for praise and a name. Some spend their entire life in education. Some study to support their Parents, because they have seen a hard life.

SOME STUDY FOR THE WELFARE AND BETTERMENT OF THE UNIVERSE AND PANTH. IS THIS TRUE? There are many more reasons we further our education.

For all the reasons of studying Daas has mentioned above, one will never find contentment and liberation. One has not learnt how to live in the great will of the Lord Vahiguroo. One becomes wise (SiaaNaa) and tries to predict the future. One has lost many breaths and years of the profit of Naam.

After furthering our education we expect life to become much easier and less stressful, but in reality life becomes more difficult and stressful, this is due to the fact with power comes great responsibility. With high flying jobs comes much more commitment and most of the time we physically and mentally have to take work home with us, in which causes us to spend less time with our Family and Kids furthering their education on Gurmat, and most of all loosing profit of Naam. Life in general can become an uphill battle.

What does Bhagat Kabeer Jee say about Bhagat Prehalaad Jee when, he was sent to School by his Parents?

(Ang 1194)

ਪ੍ਰਹਲਾਦ ਪਠਾਏ ਪੜਨ ਸਾਲ ॥ 
प्रहलाद पठाए पड़न साल ॥ 
Parahlāḏ paṯẖā&shy;ė paṛan sāl. 
Prahlaad was sent to school. 

ਸੰਗਿ ਸਖਾ ਬਹੁ ਲੀਏ ਬਾਲ ॥ 
संगि सखा बहु लीए बाल ॥ 
Sang sakẖā baho lī&shy;ė bāl. 
He took many of his friends along with him. 

ਮੋ ਕਉ ਕਹਾ ਪੜ੍ਹ੍ਹਾਵਸਿ ਆਲ ਜਾਲ ॥ 
मो कउ कहा पड़्हावसि आल जाल ॥ 
Mo ka&shy;o kahā paṛĥāvas āl jāl. 
He asked his teacher, "Why do you teach me about worldly affairs? 

ਮੇਰੀ ਪਟੀਆ ਲਿਖਿ ਦੇਹੁ ਸ੍ਰੀ ਗਪਾਲ ॥੧॥ 
मेरी पटीआ लिखि देहु स्री गोपाल ॥१॥ 
Mėrī patī&shy;ā likẖ ḏėh sarī gopāl. ||1|| 
Write the Name of the Dear Lord on my tablet."||1|| 

ਨਹੀ ਛੋਡਉ ਰੇ ਬਾਬਾ ਰਾਮ ਨਾਮ ॥ 
नही छोडउ रे बाबा राम नाम ॥ 
Nahī cẖẖoda&shy;o rė bābā rām nām. 
O Baba, I will not forsake the Name of the Lord. 

ਮੇਰੋ ਅਉਰ ਪੜ੍ਹ੍ਹਨ ਸਿਉ ਨਹੀ ਕਾਮੁ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
मेरो अउर पड़्हन सिउ नही कामु ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Mėro a&shy;or paṛĥan si&shy;o nahī kām. ||1|| rahā&shy;o. 
I will not bother with any other lessons. ||1||Pause|| 

ਸੰਡੈ ਮਰਕੈ ਕਹਿਓ ਜਾਇ ॥ 
संडै मरकै कहिओ जाइ ॥ 
Sandai markai kahi&shy;o jā&shy;ė. 
Sanda and Marka went to the king to complain. 

ਪ੍ਰਹਲਾਦ ਬੁਲਾਏ ਬੇਗਿ ਧਾਇ ॥ 
प्रहलाद बुलाए बेगि धाइ ॥ 
Parahlāḏ bulā&shy;ė bėg ḏẖā&shy;ė. 
He sent for Prahlaad to come at once. 

ਤੂ ਰਾਮ ਕਹਨ ਕੀ ਛੋਡੁ ਬਾਨਿ ॥ 
तू राम कहन की छोडु बानि ॥ 
Ŧū rām kahan kī cẖẖod bān. 
He said to him, "Stop uttering the Lord's Name. 

ਤੁਝੁ ਤੁਰਤੁ ਛਡਾਊ ਮੇਰੋ ਕਹਿਓ ਮਾਨਿ ॥੨॥ 
तुझु तुरतु छडाऊ मेरो कहिओ मानि ॥२॥ 
Ŧujẖ ṯuraṯ cẖẖadā&shy;ū mėro kahi&shy;o mān. ||2|| 
I shall release you at once, if you obey my words."||2|| 

ਮੋ ਕਉ ਕਹਾ ਸਤਾਵਹੁ ਬਾਰ ਬਾਰ ॥ 
मो कउ कहा सतावहु बार बार ॥ 
Mo ka&shy;o kahā saṯāvahu bār bār. 
Prahlaad answered, "Why do you annoy me, over and over again? 

ਪ੍ਰਭਿ ਜਲ ਥਲ ਗਿਰਿ ਕੀਏ ਪਹਾਰ ॥ 
प्रभि जल थल गिरि कीए पहार ॥ 
Parabẖ jal thal gir kī&shy;ė pahār. 
God created the water, land, hills and mountains. 

ਇਕੁ ਰਾਮੁ ਨ ਛੋਡਉ ਗੁਰਹਿ ਗਾਰਿ ॥ 
इकु रामु न छोडउ गुरहि गारि ॥ 
Ik rām na cẖẖoda&shy;o gureh gār. 
I shall not forsake the One Lord; if I did, I would be going against my Guru. 

ਮੋ ਕਉ ਘਾਲਿ ਜਾਰਿ ਭਾਵੈ ਮਾਰਿ ਡਾਰਿ ॥੩॥ 
मो कउ घालि जारि भावै मारि डारि ॥३॥ 
Mo ka&shy;o gẖāl jār bẖāvai mār dār. ||3|| 
You might as well throw me into the fire and kill me."||3|| 

ਕਾਢਿ ਖੜਗੁ ਕੋਪਿਓ ਰਿਸਾਇ ॥ 
काढि खड़गु कोपिओ रिसाइ ॥ 
Kādẖ kẖaṛag kopi&shy;o risā&shy;ė. 
The king became angry and drew his sword. 

ਤੁਝ ਰਾਖਨਹਾਰੋ ਮੋਹਿ ਬਤਾਇ ॥ 
तुझ राखनहारो मोहि बताइ ॥ 
Ŧujẖ rākẖanhāro mohi baṯā&shy;ė. 
Show me your protector now! 

ਪ੍ਰਭ ਥੰਭ ਤੇ ਨਿਕਸੇ ਕੈ ਬਿਸਥਾਰ ॥ 
प्रभ थ्मभ ते निकसे कै बिसथार ॥ 
Parabẖ thambẖ ṯė niksė kai bisthār. 
So God emerged out of the pillar, and assumed a mighty form. 

ਹਰਨਾਖਸੁ ਛੇਦਿਓ ਨਖ ਬਿਦਾਰ ॥੪॥ 
हरनाखसु छेदिओ नख बिदार ॥४॥ 
Harnākẖas cẖẖėḏi&shy;o nakẖ biḏār. ||4|| 
He killed Harnaakhash, tearing him apart with his nails. ||4|| 

ਓਇ ਪਰਮ ਪੁਰਖ ਦੇਵਾਧਿ ਦੇਵ ॥ 
ओइ परम पुरख देवाधि देव ॥ 
O&shy;ė param purakẖ ḏėvāḏẖ ḏėv. 
The Supreme Lord God, the Divinity of the divine, 

ਭਗਤਿ ਹੇਤਿ ਨਰਸਿੰਘ ਭੇਵ ॥ 
भगति हेति नरसिंघ भेव ॥ 
Bẖagaṯ hėṯ narsingẖ bẖėv. 
for the sake of His devotee, assumed the form of the man-lion. 

ਕਹਿ ਕਬੀਰ ਕੋ ਲਖੈ ਨ ਪਾਰ ॥ 
कहि कबीर को लखै न पार ॥ 
Kahi Kabīr ko lakẖai na pār. 
Says Kabeer, no one can know the Lord's limits. 

ਪ੍ਰਹਲਾਦ ਉਧਾਰੇ ਅਨਿਕ ਬਾਰ ॥੫॥੪॥ 
प्रहलाद उधारे अनिक बार ॥५॥४॥ 
Parahlāḏ uḏẖārė anik bār. ||5||4|| 
He saves His devotees like Prahlaad over and over again. ||5||4||


----------

